# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  M, personal digital assistant, Meta Platforms, Inc., Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist

Developers:

Meta Platforms, Inc.

Wit.ai, Inc.

Facebook Messenger

M on Wikipedia

In January 2018, Facebook announced that they would be discontinuing M.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook Launches M, Its Bold Answer to Siri and Cortana"

by Jessi Hempel
July 26, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook’s Human-Powered Assistant May Just Supercharge AI"

by Cade Metz
July 26, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook M — The Anti-Turing Test"

by Arik Sosman
November 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

"M Now Offers Suggestions to Make Your Messenger Experience More Useful, Seamless and Delightful"

by Laurent Landowski and Kemal El Moujahid, Product Managers, Messenger
April 6, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook Messenger’s AI ‘M’ suggests features to use based on your convos"

by Josh Constine
Apr 6, 2017

----------

